# Pflanzen im Bachlauf (innen)



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2003)

Moin @ll,

eine Anfrage, wo ich selbst keinen Rat weiss, Pflanzen für in den Bachlauf sind gesucht ... der Bachlauf wird auch Staustufen enthalten. Allerdings frag ich mich, wo die Pflanzen halt bekommen sollen ... vielleicht weiss von euch einer Rat ???

Danke im voraus ....

Hier die Original-Anfrage

Hallo Tommy
Ich baue einen Bachlauf,Fläche ca 10m²
Bachlänge in Serpentinen ca 10mtr
breite des baches ca 40 bis 50 cm.
Wasserdurchlauf ca 5m³ std.
Was kannst Du mir an pflanzen vorschlagen.
Ich brauche keine hohen sondern eher läufer oder so bis 30 cm höhe.
Will sie nur in grobem Kies oder Bruchsteine
setzen,wegen reinigung mit Kärcher alle Jahre ......


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2003)

ich stehe vor dem gleichebn Problem...
im Prinzip hätte ich daran gedacht die Wassergeschwindigkeit niedrig zu halten, und pflanzen zu verwenden, die 
a) viele verzweigte Wurzeln haben
b) wenig Angriffsfläche für das Wasser
c) niedrig sind, um nicht durchs eigene Gewicht bei Schräglage umgerissen zu werden

im derzeitigen Bachlauf, der seeeehr gemächlich fliesst habe ich Tannenwedel und noch ein weiteres niedrig wucherndes Gewächs dessen Namen mir nicht einfällt (muss mal daheim nachsehen gehen)
die halten sich ganz passabel im Kiesbett...
Bei Dehner habe ich am Freitag eine nette Auswahl an solchen Pflanzen gekauft... wenn nur mein Namensgedächtniss nicht so schlecht wäre
---
Zusatzfrage: bei einer Länge von 10 Metern und einer maximalen Breite von 0.5 Metern... wo sind da die fehlenden 5m² hingekommen ? 

Gruß Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2003)

hallo tommy,

meine bisherigen erfahrungswerte:

__ kalmus und __ schwertlilie entwickeln sich prächtig - nur in grobem kies im bachlauf.

zwergbinsen und __ pfennigkraut haben sich verabschiedet.

waldmos an den rändern im nicht strömenden bereich geht auch.

mehr habe ich noch nicht getestet.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2003)

*Strömungsgeschwindigkeit*

Hallo ihr zwei,

ich mach mir hier auch schon die Gedanken und frage mich halt ,wie das ganze halten soll .... welche Pumpen habt ihr im Einsatz ???


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2003)

Meine ist eine Billig-Pumpe aus dem Baumarkt, liefert max. 5.000 Liter die Stunde... 
davon geht aber nur ein Teil durch den Bachlauf, der Rest wird abgezweigt zu zwei "Springbrunnen", die zwei Absetz-Becken versorgen.

Mit einem Absperrhahn und der Bachbreite kann man die Fliessgeschwindigkeit ganz gut drosseln, denke ich. 
Und man soll nicht glauben, was die Pflanzen im Kies an Halt finden... die Wasserschicht drüber ist durch den Kies auch nicht gerade viel, nur ein paar Zentimeter halt, vielleicht/wahrscheinlich trägt das auch dazu bei

Übrigens, danke Jürgen, __ Pfennigkraut war das was mir nicht eingefallen ist.

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2003)

hallo zusammen,

also mein bachlauf ist ein eher langsam fliesendes etwas von ca. 30cm breite - darüber laufen ca. 1 500liter in der minute als geregelter nebenzweig von meiner promax 30 000.

aber rein zum grundsatz - da wo steine halten können auch pflanzen sich halten.

grundsätzlich sollte jeder bachlauf zum regeln der wassermenge geschiebert sein oder die pumpe einen elektrischen regler haben - nicht die berechnung sondern die praxis zeigt die benötigte wassermenge.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2003)

meinst du wirklich 1.500 Liter pro MINUTE ?
bissal viel, oder ?
Das müsste ja dann schon mehr eine Stromschnelle sein als ein Wasserfall
 

Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2003)

hallo doggie,

pro stunde natürlich -   

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2003)

*Bachlauf und Kärcher*

Mir streuben sich immer wieder die Haare, wenn ich höre, daß ein Bachlauf, der sich mühsam über Monate zum biologischen "Lowcost-filter" entwickelt hat, wieder mittels Hochdruckreiniger "sterilisiert" werden soll !
 :cry: 
Ein vernünftiger Bachlauf *muß* eine feine Kiesschüttung, Sand, Lava oder ähnliches enthalten, damit sich Mikroorganismen und Kleinlebewesen dort ansiedeln können.
In ruhigeren Ecken halten diverse Pflanzen, die man notfalls mit etwas gröberem Granulat ( Steinen ) gegen fließendes Wasser abschirmen kann.
Der Bach sollte naturnah mit reinigenden Pflanzen wie ggf. __ Binsen, Sumpfdotterblumen, Bachbungen und __ Pfennigkraut bepflanzt werden. 
Sehr schnell wachsen dann auch einheimische Wildarten.

Gruß
TJ


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2003)

*Aha ...*

Hallo TJ,

sicherlich hast du mit deinen Bedenken schon recht, in Sachen __ Moos denke ich da .... ein sehr schöner Ort für die kleinen Bakis. 

Vorrangig ging es mir persönlich nur um die Frage der Befestigung von Pflanzen, genau mitten im Bachlauf ..... auch mit Steinen dürfte dies schwierig sein ... und wenn ich mir die Daten anschaue, mit 5000l/Stunde, auch bei einer länge von 10 m, wirds richtig heftig, auch mit Staustufen.

Interessant wäre da die Höhe, die bei dieser Länge überwunden werden sollte .... muss ich mal gerade per Mail nachfragen ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2003)

Hallo Teichguide
Hole einen Hammer und klopfe damit die stehenden Haare wieder platt.
Mein Teich ist ca 40 m³ hat ca 6m³ Filter und ca 2m³ Pflanzenfilter.
Der Bachlauf soll nur ein Blickfang werden . Pumpen kann man drosseln wie man es braucht.Höhenunterschied beträgt ca 70 cm.
Mir geht es nur darum welche Pflanzen kann ich IN den Bach setzen.
Wenn ich manche Naturbäche sehe ist die Fließgeschwindigkeit sehr viel höher als sie bei mir je sein wird,und da werden Pflanzen auch nicht mitgerissen,oder .Was ist im Winter, Wasserhöhe (Eis) ca 8 bis 10cm
also durchgefroren
Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2003)

*Haare platt ...*

Moin Paul,
auch mein Teich faßt ca. 35-40m³, Filter ca. 3m³, Bachlauf schlappe 12m.
Nach meiner Ansicht, hatte ich nichts von Fliesgeschwindigkeit o.ä. gepostet !!
Ich gab nur den Tip, einen Bachlauf naturnah zu halten, sprich Schüttung, Kies, Lava oder grober Sand rein, und bepflanzt. 
Das Wort Kärcher ( Führender Hochdruckreiniger Hersteller ) hat mich etwas befremdet.
Wird der Teich auch regelmäßig im Herbst gechlort ??

Zudem wundert mich die Info: Wasserstand im Bachlauf 8-10cm ??
Ein Bachlauf sollte Staustufen mit div. Kaskaden haben, damit sauerstoff in's Wasser kommt. Sollte deine Anlage über einen gleicjmäßigen Wasserstand verfügen, handelt es sich wohl eher um einen Filtergraben bzw. um ein gestrecktes Flachbiotop.
Gruß
TJ


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2003)

Hallo TJ
Du mußt dir das so vorstellen, es sind drei Terassen a ca.2,4 mal 1,4mtr
Höhenunterschied von Terasse zu Terasse ca 30cm.In der Mitte der Terasse ist eine lose Mauer (Bruchsteine)diese Mauer geht aber nicht bis zum Ende.Also Wasser läuft von rechts nach links und am Ende der Mauer 
wieder nach rechts,dann über einen Überlauf fällt es ca 30cm nach unten in die zweite Terasse (Analog erste)
Von dort in die Dritte Terasse und von dort in den Teich.
Das mit dem Kärcher hast gut beschrieben  Aber ich möchte den Bachlauf schon im Herbst reinigen (Kärcher :? )
Die Pflanzen kann man doch in Pflanzkörben setzen, und beim reinigen rausnehmen   oder.
Das mit der Wassertiefe ca 10cm stimmt wegen der Abmauerung.Die Ummauerung wird mit Bruchsteinen nach dem Beschichten abgedeckt.
(Lose)
Ich wollte nur wissen welche Pflanzen ich nehmen kann für innen ,die nicht so hoch werden.
Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2003)

Hallo Reiner 
Da gebe ich dir recht
Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

Hallo Reiner,
genauso iss es.

Hallo Teichguide,
wo gibt es in der Natur Bäche mit Lavagestein oder Kieschüttung ? Geh doch mal in die Natur, da findest du Bäche voll mit Erde oder Sand. und genau darin wurzeln die Pflanzen. Diese küstlich angelegten Bäche mit "schönen" Steinen sind eben nur zum Anschauen und der Wasserverlust ist gering. Mein Bach enthält jede Menge Erde,Lehm und Kies. Darin wächst und blüht einiges, das Wasser ist das Geringste ,was man sieht. Und Algen gibt es auch kaum welche.
Sorry, meine Erfahrung. Es kann jeder machen, was er will, nur sollte er mit "naturnah" vorsichtig sein. Da stimme ich Reiners Ansicht voll zu (siehe Naturnahe Teiche )
ciao Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

Ich __ blicke jetzt nicht mehr ganz durch: sollen die Pflanzen mitten im Bachlauf frei ausgepflanzt werden oder stehen sie in Körben mitten im Bachlauf?

Bei Körben glaube ich nicht dass es zu grossen Problem mit dem Bepflanzen kommt. Ein großer Stein dahinter als Strömungsbrecher, grössere Steine darauf um Ausschwemmen zu vermeiden und es sollte gehen. Nur schön wird das vermutlich nicht aussehen. Die Körbe bleiben immer sichtbar und das wirkt dann schon merkwürdig in einem Bachlauf. Ich würde eher dazu raten mit großen Steinbrocken ein paar Pflanztaschen zu modelieren, mit Sand und Kies füllen und dann bepflanzen. Die Steinbrocken kann man auch mit ein wenig Mörtel auf der Folie (ist doch ein Bachlauf aus Folie, oder?) fixieren und zusammenbacken. Die Folie sollte nicht mehr zu sehen sein, wenn der Bachlauf fertig ist.

Den Bach jeden Herbst ganz ausräumen und reinigen ist ein Haufen Arbeit. Überlege Dir ob das wirklich nötig ist. Wahrscheinlich reicht eine Reinigung alle paar Jahre. Der Bachlauf wird ja erst wirklich schön und wirkt natürlich wenn er gut eingewachsen ist. Wenn Du reinigen willst, dann mach das besser im Frühjahr. Erstens überwintern Kleinlebewesen im Bachlauf die Du alle killen würdest, zweitens arbeitet es sich angenehmer im Frühjahr. 

Geeignete Pflanzen sind schon ein paar genannt worden: __ Bachbunge, Sumpfdotterblumen, __ Brunnenkresse, __ Quellmoos, flutender Hahnenfuss, usw. Ich würde vor allem auch Stillwasserbereiche schaffen und dort 'normale' Teichpflanzen ansiedeln und schauen ob die sich nicht von selbst im strömenden Bereich ansiedeln. Solche spontanen Ansiedlungen sind meistens am robustesten und schauen am natürlichsten aus. Das ist wieder ein Argument gegen die Bepflanzung in Körben und das jährliche Ausräumen.

Sehr interessant ist auch die Flora die sich im Spritzwasserbereich der Staustufen entwickelt. Dort können etliche alpine Arten gehalten werden, die sich sonst nur schlecht entwickeln, z.B. kleine __ Glockenblumen, __ Farne, Steinbreche, usw. Diese Pflanzen mögen keine stauende Nässe, aber genügend feuchten Boden. In den Bergen kann man an überrieselten Felsen wunderschöne Pflanzengesellschaften aus diesem Lebensraum bewundern.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2003)

Ich habe auch einen Teich, wo ein Wasserlauf einen Hang runterläuft, ziemlich steil eben, deshalb mussten wir auch Kaskaden einbauen.
ich will damit sagen, dass auf den Kaskaden kaum ein Pflanze eine Chance hat, sich dort anzusiedeln - oder ?
Außerdem läuft der Bachlauf am Tag nur wenn es hell ist, oder manchmal nur ein paar Stunden.

Welche Pflanzen sind noch geeignet ? (__ Pfennigkraut haben wir viel, und am Rand etwas __ Efeu, das so ein bisschen reinwachsen soll)

Gruß

SchnuWuXi


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2003)

Wie gut, daß dieses Thema wieder "nach oben" gekommen ist - hatte ich schon wieder vergessen.

Ich möchte nämlich auch noch was in meinen Bachlauf setzen. Steine hab ich aber keine mehr übrig. Hilft also nur Pflanzgefäß. Allerdings möchte ich da was reinsetzen, was ca. 80 cm hoch wird und __ Schwertlilien hab ich schon drin .... sollte jemand doch noch was einfallen ......


----------

